# whirlpool dishwasher



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wink said:


> Model GU2500XTPS6
> 
> "Lock" light is on. Tried power cut off to allow reset. Did not work. When I push any cycle key, the lock light flashes 3 times and then stays on.


Check the owners manual in the trouble shooting section.
How old is the unit?
Ron


----------



## Wink (Dec 29, 2010)

Thanks for your reply. I checked the owner's manual first and there is nothing about the the "lock" light. The unit is 5 years old.

Any other ideas are appreciated.


----------



## Ron6519 (Mar 28, 2007)

Wink said:


> Thanks for your reply. I checked the owner's manual first and there is nothing about the the "lock" light. The unit is 5 years old.
> 
> Any other ideas are appreciated.


Check for a service manual online.
Ron


----------



## hardwareman (Oct 9, 2010)

lock light, could it be the child lock out? check the manual for how to set the child lock out


----------



## Wink (Dec 29, 2010)

I found the command to cancel the lock feature. Thanks for your help. You just saved me $109.00 for a service call.


----------



## kerad (May 13, 2013)

Got same problem but nothing works to unlock it. Did what manuals said and nothing light still on .my dishwasher is whirlpool model du1014xtxq
Any ideas what could be wrong?


----------

